#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-25
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer1
<thelinuxer1> EgyParadox: basha
<EgyParadox> 3amel eh?
<thelinuxer1> el7l tamam, enta 3amel eih ?
<EgyParadox> tamam
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-26
<elacheche_anis> hey thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> hey elacheche_anis :)
<thelinuxer> how r u doing ?
<elacheche_anis> I'm fine :) what about you?
<thelinuxer> el7amdulelah tamam :)
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
<elacheche_anis> if you don't remamber me, I'm the ubuntu-tn member :D
<elacheche_anis> So thelinuxer.. I think that you need to check the log file of the channel.. Exactly Friday :) :)
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: of course I remember
<thelinuxer> ok hold on
<elacheche_anis> ok :)
<thelinuxer> lol Mark Shuttleworth is there :D
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: ur supporting people now in our channel ... How can we repay you :D ?
<elacheche_anis> looool.. You don't have to :) Just I wan't know if I'va make a mistake :s or not..
<elacheche_anis> want to know***
<thelinuxer> of course  u didn't make any mistakes
<thelinuxer> that's what loco do
<thelinuxer> he came and asked me a question the day before that
<thelinuxer> he wanted to restore his partition as they were before
<thelinuxer> as always it's a good step to redirect him to the mailing list
<elacheche_anis> ok, :) any way have youany idea about the problem because It's abnormal to open a live ubuntu session, then in gparted finding that all the disk is empty, and there is not partitions!! :s
<thelinuxer> i highly doubt that this is the real problem
<thelinuxer> i guess he miss-read whatever was on the screen
<elacheche_anis> I've seen the same problem during the last week, actually I'm doing an internship in system administration, I'm sure that I have make no mistake, I've installed Ubuntu thousands of times, alone and on dual boot, and it was the first time that I saw something like tha :s
<thelinuxer> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1039823.html
<thelinuxer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/12598969/DellDimensiont450error.png
<elacheche_anis> about the image, it's not my case, the HD is shown in gparted and during the installation as an empty HD..
<thelinuxer> ah ok
<thelinuxer> that's a really weired problem
<thelinuxer> i have never faced this before
<elacheche_anis> but I think that it was a compatibility problem with Dell HD, the image is for a Dell and I was installing ubuntu on a Dell too
<thelinuxer> Dell is one of the most compatible laptops with ubuntu
<thelinuxer> it would be a strange bug ....
<elacheche_anis> I know it, but who's know :s it would be a new bug :s
<thelinuxer> it could happen
<thelinuxer> found this from a forum post
<thelinuxer> Hi there
<thelinuxer> The reason you are not able to see the hdd is it is in use. While booted  in live CD go to places and unmount any partitions or hdd listed and yo  should get a list again when you back into gparted on LiveCD side
<thelinuxer> grrr ... Someone was having the problem and s/he ends the thread with thanks i solved my problem. Where is the freaking solution :D ?
<elacheche_anis> My HD what not in use :s .. Any way, I will try to re-install ubuntu and WinBug at the same PC before finishing my internship, to found out what is the real problem.. Of course if I find where it is right now :s
<thelinuxer> Good luck!
<elacheche_anis> looooool.. She forget to share the solution, that's make me angry sometimes :s
<elacheche_anis> thx :)
<thelinuxer> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-28
<pirlo89> Hi, is there a way to make the google gadget sidebar to be NOT on top all the time ? because once it's clicked on, it becomes on top.
<elacheche_anis> sorry pirlo89, for me I don't have an answer, I don't like the google gadget sidebar..
<elacheche_anis> May be a3Dman, bahaa2008, DigitalFlux, kim0, Menopia, Neo31, psychicist__ or Remoun know the answer
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ahla bik Neo31
<Neo31> no idea pirlo89, I use gmail intensively but not much the other google services
<Neo31> i have no clue abt that
<pirlo89> I wanted a better alternative than screenlets
<pirlo89> plus i can add my own Javascript gadgets to it so thats cool
<pirlo89> Anyway, thanks1
<pirlo89> *!
<pirlo89> و رمضان كريم عليكم مقدماً
<pirlo89> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-29
<AnasEmad> anybody here
<AnasEmad> update from ubuntueg hour meeting
<AnasEmad> :)
<Jackies> hey guys
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-31
<EgyParadox> Menopia
<EgyParadox> 3amel eh?
<EgyParadox> :D
<Menopia> EgyParadox, ezyak ya 3m el operator
<Menopia> :D
<EgyParadox> haha
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> el7amdoleah
<Menopia> :D
<aosama> operator? :p
<Menopia> irc op
<EgyParadox> irc op mara wa7da
<EgyParadox> :D
<Menopia> el mafrod yeb2a el channel op
<aosama> hehehe, el mafroud leh
<EgyParadox> da gasb
<EgyParadox> kahr
<EgyParadox> :D
<aosama> I disagree :)
<EgyParadox> mesh fahem?
<Menopia> :D
<Menopia> leh :)
<aosama> Tahrir, yaskot EgyParadox
<Menopia> hahaha
<EgyParadox> ?
<Menopia> asfen ya EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> mesh fahem bardo
<aosama> 3ady, Menopia fahem.
<Menopia> deh el thawra el modada 3alek ya EgyParadox
<aosama> just follow the news, and you'll understand.
<aosama> Menopia, publish it :P
<Menopia> :D
<EgyParadox> there is no democracy here
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> mediocracy
<Menopia> hhhhh channel dictator
<EgyParadox> ya3ni aseeb eltwitter wagi hena ala2i seyasa bardo :S
<aosama> democracy meen, alabanaha proprietary
<aosama> copyright,
 * EgyParadox aosama==3ameel
<Menopia> lol
 * aosama has paid his bill
<EgyParadox> law heya propietary why are u here?
<aosama> yady el nela,
<aosama> Menopia, besk 3aleh
<Menopia> looooooool
<Menopia> EgyParadox, howa e7na etfa2na 3ala fetar fe awl youm ramdan le ubuntu-eg?
<EgyParadox> ana mesh faker ana makontehs merakez
<EgyParadox> ka3lada tab3an
<Menopia> ok
<EgyParadox> ento 3amalto eh ba3d mamsheit
<aosama> le3bna bowling
<EgyParadox> aosama: enta ezay faye2 awi keda elsa3a 5 elsob7
<EgyParadox> 4*
<Menopia> :D
<Menopia> ro7na kalna
<Menopia> ana 3ala fekra lesa sa7y mn sa3a ... w hnam 3ala 1 aw 2 el dohr :D
<EgyParadox> leh keda
<elacheche_anis> salam EgyParadox a3Dman aosama egyDev kim0 psychicist__ Remoun :D
<egyDev> salam elacheche_anis:
<thelinuxer> hi elacheche_anis brb
<elacheche_anis> TYT thelinuxer, egyDev what's up!
<psychicist__> salam elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
 * EgyParadox men enahrda mafeesh 7akooma ana el7akooma :P
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, Tèotni wazir m3ék XD :D
<elacheche_anis> ??
<elacheche_anis> t7otni***
<elacheche_anis> X
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis, EgyParadox LOL
<elacheche_anis> XD
<thelinuxer> he just became an operator
<thelinuxer> new team roles
<elacheche_anis> إن شاء الله رمضانكم مبروك الناس الكل
<elacheche_anis> congratulations EgyParadox :D
<thelinuxer> امين
<EgyParadox> thank you elacheche_anis :D
<EgyParadox> امين
<EgyParadox> !whosthefactoidbot
<lubotu3> EgyParadox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> hi EgyParadox :)
<Neo31> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EgyParadox> Neo31 hi
<Neo31> !command
<Neo31> !commands
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Neo31> !can a bot be intelligent?
<lubotu3> Neo31: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo31> !what's your name?
<lubotu3> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Neo31> nice bot EgyParadox :)
<EgyParadox> !oneiric> Neo31
<lubotu3> Neo31, please see my private message
#ubuntu-eg 2012-07-25
<ubuntu> hi
<Gentleman> Hello All
#ubuntu-eg 2012-07-27
<parnisa> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2016-07-26
<harsh410> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2016-07-27
<Na3iL> o/
<theShirbiny> Na3iL, o/
<Na3iL> HEllo theShirbiny how are you
<theShirbiny> I'm good, you?
<Na3iL> good as well ty
<Na3iL> theShirbiny, there will be a meeting in #ubuntu-africa feel free to join :)
